# Выпадение полей зрения обратимо?



## mailfort (31 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте! У кого было выпадение полей зрения?
У меня 8 месяцев назад на оба глаза выпали поля (пятна центрально-боковые), не совсем симметричные. Не прошли.
29 января случился какой-то сосудистый криз. Я лежала на боку и моментально перед глазами появилось пятно с блестящими контурами (на оба глаза одинаковое, поэтому я так поняла, что это - ишемия затылочной коры?) Оно стало разрастаться все больше и больше. То, что в область пятна входило -становилось невидимым. Длилось несколько  часов. А потом сузилась зрительная область, вижу только по центру, а все что сбоку, сверху, снизу за пределами восприятия. И не проходит. Это навсегда? И что это было?


----------



## 32Ольга (31 Янв 2019)

А что говорит окулист? Как дела с глазным давлением? Глаукому не подозревают?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Фев 2019)

Срочно к окулисту!


----------



## mailfort (1 Фев 2019)

Я вызывала на дом несколько месяцев назад когда пропали поля зрения т.к. стала лежачей. Щелевой лампой толком нельзя оценить, что произошло.
А на окт я не могу, т.к. там только сидя, а меня нельзя даже приподнять.
Лежу 9 месяцев, диагноза нет. Мама бьется по врачам, обошла все, где только можно. На дом никто не соглашается прийти.


----------



## mailfort (1 Фев 2019)

Мне даже мрт мозга и позвоночника не могут нормально расшифровать. Официальное заключение одно (типа, ничего страшного), другая врач -невропатолог мрт посмотрела и забраковала, сказала, что есть отек желудочков мозга, продолговатого мозга и мозжечка. Рентген расшифровала ( но сказали, что неправильно она расшифровала).
Поэтому я тут попросила посмотреть мрт, кто прав.Есть отек? Пока никто не посмотрел.
Файл мрт.https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1tB4Et8S0bIS_GulPa0-V2ctzHnR5HoNu


----------



## Александра1981 (1 Фев 2019)

Почему Вас нельзя приподнимать?


----------



## olga68 (2 Фев 2019)

Ничего не понимаю, молодая женщина лежит уже несколько месяцев без должной медицинской помощи, и не в стационаре, а дома. Какой город то? Маме может в минздрав написать жалобу? Или на телевидение? А вообще возможно ли в прокуратуру жалобу подать? Или можно так просто оставить человека страдать? Может, конечно, мы чего то не знаем? По логике, должны же госпитализировать хотя бы для постановки диагноза?!


----------



## mailfort (2 Фев 2019)

Я бы сама хотела узнать что произошло, что нереально подняться.При изменении уровня идет какая-то катастрофа мозга. Я не могу на подушке лечь ни выше, ни ниже, лежу на единственно возможном уровне. Так же ни запрокинуть, ни прямо сделать голову нельзя, только в полусогнутом виде.
Чувствую, что причина в позвонках шеи т.к. с 3по 6 к ним нельзя дотронуться. И шея вся опухшая и спазмированна. Так же* спереди нельзя тронуть ярем.ямку и основание щит.хряща. *на этот вопрос мне не может ответить никто. Оно и без дотрагивания там невыносимо.
И наверное сильно пережата где-то артерия.
Мама была уже везде. В лучшем случае консультировали заочно (но читают только выписки с мрт, я не уверенна, что правильно расшифровали само мтр т.к. встречала плохие отзывы именно по расшифровке мрт этого доктора).
Зав неврологии проконсультировала, честно сказала, что сложно и не знает что. Во второй раз отказала в консультации и отказала вообще ложить у себя.
По лекарствам у меня повышенная чувствительность, поэтому лечить сложно. То что пытались назначать, не пошло. Реакция (разная) даже на 1/16 препарата. Идут клонусы, рвота, высыпания, чесучка.
На бетагестин (от головокруж) через 2мин стало все чесаиься .
На кавинтон случился сосудистый криз, это я на нем тогда и потеряла первый раз поля зрения. Плюс по груди и лицу мелкие красные точки высыпало.
От детралекса было плохо, тоже на цинаризине.
Все нестероидные противопоказаны. Обезболивающие тоже. Пульпит зуба по-живому переносила т.к. ничего нельзя выпить. У меня случился пульпит и все стоматологи отказались на дом идти. Мама билась 12 суток по всем стом. клиникам, уже хоть на носилках, но отказ-какие носилки, мы не примем, это не стационар. В челючстно,-лиц. тоже отказ:мы не лечим, мы только операции делаем.
Еле выбила --приехали с поликлиники. Но 12 суток терпеть боль зубного нерва-это сумасшествие.
У меня еще в тяж.форме  гипоталамические криз ы ок.15 лет(купировать нечем)+ непереносимость света, звука, запаха, моб тел. 
Общая палата для меня погибель, одиночных не предоставляют. Прямо сказали, что обеспечить условия, совместимые с жизнью не могут.
Мне нельзя солнца, вообще! Нельзя мерцающих ламп (только накаливания), таких ламп в больницах нет, там лампы-трубки. На окнах нет ничего, даже прицепить покрывало хотя бы не на что.
В обычно жизни я приспособилась за 15 лет как-то избегать этих факторов (на улицу только после захода солнца, на окнах плотно шторы), беруши со строит.наушниками только процентов на 10 гасят звук, и долго с ними тоже тяжело. 
В областной не обязаны меня госпитализировать, это больница для приезжих. А больница, куда по месту жительства.приписана, там полная дыра, из обследования только КТ и специалистов нет. Там ответили, что с такими симптомами, что вы описываете, мы не сталкивались, у нас вам тут никто не поможет, и палаты у нас по 7 чел. Обращайтесь в областную.


----------



## Eduard1223 (2 Фев 2019)

Это полнейший беспредел! Даже если в вашей больнице не способны помочь, они обязаны позвонить куда следует и обеспечить перевозку туда где смогут. Что это за страна такая, действительно пока по телевизору не покажут ничего не сделают.


----------



## Александра1981 (2 Фев 2019)

Попросите доктора @Доктор Ступин посмотреть Вашу тему.


----------



## mailfort (2 Фев 2019)

Он не ответил


----------



## Eduard1223 (2 Фев 2019)

@mailfort, Может к губернатору или мэру? Где вы живёте? Они не могут вас оставить.


----------



## La murr (2 Фев 2019)

@mailfort, Ольга, Ваши соотечественники, доктора @Игорь Зинчук и @Владимир Воротынцев, возможно, подскажут Вам, как действовать.


----------



## Eduard1223 (2 Фев 2019)

@mailfort, выкладываю ваши снимки чтобы врачи посмотрели


----------



## mailfort (2 Фев 2019)

Спасибо, Эдуард! А как эти снимки перенести в мою основную тему? И на первую страничку?


----------



## Eduard1223 (3 Фев 2019)

mailfort написал(а):


> Спасибо, Эдуард! А как эти снимки перенести в мою основную тему? И на первую страничку?


@La murr только администратор может сделать


----------



## La murr (3 Фев 2019)

mailfort написал(а):


> Спасибо, Эдуард! А как эти снимки перенести в мою основную тему? И на первую страничку?


Ольга, Вы сюда хотите переместить снимки?


----------



## olga68 (3 Фев 2019)

@mailfort, Вы попробуйте написать на заочную консультацию нескольких нейрохирургических центров в Новосибирск, Москву, Тюмень. А если есть фирмы, предоставляющие услуги по организации заочных консультаций за границей, то тоже можно. Хотя бы приблизительный диагноз поставят, или посоветуют, куда обратиться. Заочные консультации в России вроде бесплатные, а в Европе и Азии ну чисто символическая оплата. А МРТ головного мозга не делали?


----------



## mailfort (3 Фев 2019)

и мозга и шеи делала


----------



## vbl15 (3 Фев 2019)

При МРТ головного мозга и шейного отдела позвоночника ничего очень криминального (того, что может вызвать выпадение полей зрения) нет.


----------



## mailfort (3 Фев 2019)

vbl15 написал(а):


> При МРТ головного мозга и шейного отдела позвоночника ничего очень криминального (того, что может вызвать выпадение полей зрения) нет.


Спасибо! Тогда где искать причину? В компрессии позвоночной артерии?

когда последние разы сидела меньше минуты, то во время сидения все изображение в верхней половине глаз начинало смазываться, типа как под потоком дождя. И при этом невозможно поднять глаза вверх. И чувствуешь, что уже потеряешь сознание.
Потом сидет уже не смогла. Могла под живот положить подушку и стать коленями на пол, а туловищем на кровати лицом вниз. Но когда перемещалась лицом вниз, то во время перемещения уже наступала катастрофа мозга и саму меня как бы болтало, как болтается вода в бутылке когда ее трусить , или когда транспорт резко тормозит. И все изображение тоже болтало. А потом и переворачиваться уже не смогла. А потом уже и на бок повернуться нельзя было. Сейчас больше минуты на боку не могу, начинает мутить, тошнить и нарастать "катастрофа".

Вот доплер, который делала 14 лет назад_.

 _

Там в расшифровке мрт шеи написано, что возможно (артефакт?) димиелинизация перед них рогов спинмозга с4-с6. Может ли она давать такие симптомы? Я ведь как раз с 3пои6 позвонок не могу дотронуться, как раз в глубине позвонков идет эта невыносимость.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2019)

У меня мрт не грузиться. 
Описание покажите. Очагов поражения нет?


----------



## Eduard1223 (3 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, я выложил её снимки, посмотрите первую страницу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2019)

Посмотрел. Хочу все смотреть. Попробую варианты на большом компьютере, а пока хочу почитать мнение тех кто описывал.
По жалобам - рассеянный склероз не пропустить бы.


----------



## mailfort (4 Фев 2019)

Спасибо, @Доктор Ступин! Вот расшифровки:

 

И моя основная тема на форуме как все начиналось
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28509/

Еще сдавала анализы на ганглиозиды, антитела. Результат отрицательный.
С реактивный белок тоже отрицательный.


----------



## 32Ольга (4 Фев 2019)

Зачем Вы создали еще одну тему? Надо было продолжать писать в той, так у врачей может сформировалась более полная картина заболевания.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2019)

Надо делать Мрт с контрастом.


----------



## mailfort (5 Фев 2019)

А то, которое есть, правильно расшифровали?
Контраст -- непереносимость.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2019)

Тогда контроль надо делать.
Про рассеянный склероз. Что врачи говорят!


----------



## mailfort (5 Фев 2019)

ответила в лс


----------



## mailfort (10 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте, @Доктор Ступин!
Радиолог пересмотрела это мрт и нашла множественные очаги димиелинизации в мозге и спин.мозге, не только а шейном отделе, но и грудном. И это без контраста было сделано 5 мес.назад.
Она сказала, что смотрела в режиме флаер.
Вот ее заключение.
Она считает, что это герпетическое поражение. Рассеянный склероз по мрт исключила.



Посмотрите, пожалуйста, так и есть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Фев 2019)

Главным надо считать наличие очагов. Она считает, что герпес, я  - рассеянный склероз.
Это не столько важно сейчас. Важно выйти на специалистов, которые этим занимаются и что-то делать.


----------



## mailfort (10 Фев 2019)

Она говорила, что РС дает другую картину димелинизации(в др.местах, пальчиковую), если я правильно поняла.
Какие еще можно анализы сдать на исключение-подтверждение.
Со специалистами  у нас проблема.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Фев 2019)

МРТ с контрастом


----------



## mailfort (14 Фев 2019)

29 янв как случился сосудистый криз и отобрало боковые поля зрения (так и не возвращается) в этот момент произошел какой-то сдвиг между левой ключицей и первым ребром (я тогда лежала на лев боку на плече). Теперь налево поворачиваться не могу больше и болит рука в этом месте (в глубине между ключицей и 1ребром). Если лечь на правый бок, то при попытке вытянуть руку перед собой и отвести к полу идет резкая боль нерва под ключицей в глубине как зубная, поэтому нельзя так сделать.
Такое ощущение, что там произошел какой-то подвывих?
Также нельзя плечи втянуть в шею ( та же боль в то же локации).
И стали болеть на лев руке мизинец и безымянный (но не постоянно). Если нажать под локтем, то эта боль усиливается.

Почитала про РС, люди на колясках, но они могут сидеть!!! Они могут быть в вертикальном положении! Их могу поднять. А мне вертикаль невозможна. Я не могу понять, почему изменение положения позвонков шеи относительно друг друга и изменение вертикали головы у меня приводит к такой катастрофе? Из-за какой-то механики --перекрывает мозг.
Почему на боку (теперь только на правом могу лежать неск.минут) начинает мутить и нарастает тошнота. Если не вернуться назад на спину в мозге происходит катастрофа.

Еще около 4месяцев не проходит воспаление в носу (выделений нету), посев показал носительство стафилоккока. Лор на дому была, предполагает атрофический ринит. Но ничего не помогает. Капала бактериофаг, хлорфилипт, окомистин, мазала мирамистином - без результата.  Иногда трескается и подкавливает, но редко.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2019)

И все же надо делать обследование.
Вертикаль может быть и из-за вестибулопатии, если РС, то где бляшка сядет, такая и клиника.
Пока все указывает на РС.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Фев 2019)

mailfort написал(а):


> Еще около 4месяцев не проходит воспаление в носу (выделений нету), посев показал носительство стафилоккока. Лор на дому была, предполагает атрофический ринит. Но ничего не помогает. Капала бактериофаг, хлорфилипт, окомистин, мазала мирамистином - без результата.  Иногда трескается и подкавливает, но редко.


девушка, я живу с ренитом уже года три, такая же бяка и у моей матери, тоже началась после 25 лет. Капли помогают на время и один раз, во второй раз уже не помогают. Помогают еще таблетки от аллергии немного. А вообще ренит от сухого климата лично у меня! Тк во влажном климате нос не отекает! Так вот ,помогает  увлажнитель воздуха как покупной, так и естественный в виде мокрых полотенец на батареи, в нос при отопительном сезоне и летом в сухую жару иногда капаю персиковое масло, увлажняет и слизистая не кровит! С лором проконсультируйтесь, это все мне лоры не говорили, сама на консмеде прочитала, есть там лор один, он такой вариант предложил, мне помогает!


----------



## Александра1981 (14 Фев 2019)

@mailfort, не могу спокойно читать Вашу тему. Я Вам очень сочувствую, но не понимаю Ваше бездействие. У Вас критическое состояние, и Вам надо из него выходить срочно! Нужно госпитализироваться!!! Если это рассеянный склероз, то нужно снимать обострение как можно скорее(снимается гормонами), иначе может быть поздно. В любом случае Вы должны лечь в больницу. Ведь дома же Вы лежите, и в больнице сможете лежать. Вызывайте скорую, пусть госпитализируют. Федор Петрович Вам правильно пишет, что нужно искать специалистов, а не опускать руки.


----------



## mailfort (15 Фев 2019)

Иммунолог Назначила еще анализы:
- иммунограму форма 10.1
- анализ на витамны в1,в6,в12,цинк, Д
-общий развернутый. Хотя я его уже сдавала в кон.дек, норма была, сое 4. И летом его сдавала, все норма, но сое было 20.
-на С отрицательный белок. Тоже в кон.дек сдавала. Отрицательный.


----------



## mailfort (24 Фев 2019)

Доктор-невропатолог(по совместительству вирусолог) обещала привлечь коллегу по РС, пока кучу анализов назначила.
У меня витамин Д 4,84 (при норме >30, меньше 20 считается дифицит), это может провоцировать димиелинизацию?

лимфоциты (на 100 лейкоцитов) - 50,4 (норма 19-37)
лимфоциты абс. 3,86 (норма 1,18-3,74)
нейтрофилы (на 100 лейкоц) 36,4 (норма 47-72)
имуноглобулинин М 2,6 (норма 0,4-2,3)


----------



## Eduard1223 (24 Фев 2019)

mailfort написал(а):


> У меня витамин Д 4,84 (при норме >30, меньше 20 считается дифицит), это может провоцировать димиелинизацию?


У меня пол года назад был витамин Д около 5
Пропил капли и уже 36


----------



## mailfort (27 Фев 2019)

Когда немного поворачиваюсь чуть больше, чем на бок (лицом не совсем вниз, совсем не могу), то зрение падает колоссально как при сильнейшей близорукости, предметы сильно размываются наверное как при "минус 8 -10". Когда возвращаешься на спину - возвращается до обычного.


----------



## mailfort (25 Июн 2019)

Есть ли у меня Киари, интраваз.компрессия, сирингомиелия?
Почему одна врач, что расшифровывала написала "атрофия ствола мозга, продолговатого мозга". Они есть?
Приснилось, что мне человек какой-то говорит " (не запомнила первое слово) сирингомиелия". Я спрашиваю:- а что это такое? -это твой диагноз.
Проснулась, полезла утром в инет, существует ли такое слово? Есть такое слово Может когда-то попадалось, но не обращала внимания. Не верить сну?


----------

